# Burton Custom Flying V or Camber?



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello all

Well I changed my mind and rather than going with Bataleon I think I will just grab a 2014 Burton custom. I have ridden a 2013 burton custom flying v this year and was wondering how the camber version feels compared to the flying v? Pro's? Cons?

Cheers.


----------



## RidePC (Feb 6, 2014)

While they both share the name custom- they are fairly significant different feeling boards. 

I personally hated the flying V. Way too loose and unstable for me. I prefer a board with more/all camber profile. However...there are lots of people that love the V. 

I think these boards are different enough that you really need to ride them both- great thing is finding a place to demo both boards will be simple just about anywhere.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

While I haven't ridden a Flying V board, I just recently purchased a 2013 Custom Camber 162W, and I love it. It is very stable at speed and holds an edge pretty well. Very high quality board, IMHO. Can't go wrong if you can handle a camber. I have ridden a camber for years and never thought anything of it. I will say, however that the Custom camber has a healthy amount more camber than my last board and has a TON of pop and I love it. 

-DS


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Flying V has easier turn initiation, and if you want to do surfy type things, e.g surfy/skatey moves on the sloped side of a trail, or buttering and spins the flying V board will sort of spin on the rockered centre more easily than the cambered version which will carve more so that spin. It's more 'fun' in concept. 

On an icy day the flying V board won't have as much edge hold, and I find that on days where there is a lot of crud the flying V shape kind of bounces off the tops of bumpy stuff while the cambered shape will cut through it or ride through it better. Camber has more pop, better edge hold, is more precise, and a bit easier to catch an edge. 

If it's rarely icy where you ride the flying V shape is fine, and keeping it sharp for icy days improves performance a lot. 

I have both, and what I find is that on days where I misread the conditions and take the cambered board when it's soft enough for the flying V minor regrets, I have missed out on a little fun, while the days where I expect soft snow and end up with ice I really wish for camber, and may return to the car to swap boards. This is what happens here in Ontario. On a trip out west unless conditions are very unusual I'm on the flying V board most days. 

if you can demo or borrow pretty much any flying V board you'll get a sense of it very quickly, and it's really best to ride it, it's a personal preference thing combined with the influence of the conditions.


----------



## jgburns (Nov 2, 2014)

My experience with the 162w flying v was mixed - Very good board to learn on (easy/forgiving turns) but found the board unstable at higher speeds (mostly riding on icier east coast hills).

I'm now looking for a board I can ride fast with good stability and am leaning towards the custom camber. I'm trying to determine if the increased stability from the camber will be enough or if I should size up to the 165w board.

My skills could be characterized as intermediate and weight is around 195 lbs so not sure if the 165w would be too difficult to maneuver or if I need that length to get to the level of stability I'm looking for...


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

@jgburns

I am your weight at 195 with a size 12 foot and the 162 is a great size; you won't be disappointed.

-DS


----------

